# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Salihi: Türk liderlerin sözlerine güveniriz

## ozzylive

*Clinton’un “Radar, İran’a karşı İsrail’i korumak için kuruldu” sözlerini hatırlatan İran Dışişleri Bakanı Salihi, “Ancak biz Clinton’un sözlerini önemsemiyoruz. Türkiye’nin siyonistlerin çıkarlarına alet olmayacağına inanıyoruz” dedi.*

İran Dışişleri Bakanı Ali Ekber Salihi, Malatya’da faaliyete geçen NATO radarının, İran’a karşı olmadığı konusunda Türk liderlerinin sözlerine güvendiklerini söyledi. Salihi, radar konusunda Türk liderlerinin verdiği sözlere güvenmesine rağmen ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Hillary Clinton’ın “Radar İran’ın olası füze saldırısına karşı ve İsrail’i korumak için kuruldu” sözlerini hatırlattı. Salihi, “Ancak biz Clinton’un sözlerini önemsemiyoruz. Türk liderlerinin sözlerine güveniyoruz. Radarın İran’a karşı bir sorun yaratacağını düşünmüyoruz. Türkiye’nin siyonist rejimin çıkarlarına alet olmayacağına inanıyoruz. Türkiye’ye böyle bir radar sisteminin kurulmamasını isterdik ama böyle karar verildi” dedi. Radar konusunda İran’ın resmi görüşünü sadece İran Cumhurbaşkanı ve İran Dışişleri Bakanlığı’nın yansıttığını hatırlatan Salihi, bunun dışında açıklama yapan İranlı yetkililerin sadece kendi görüşlerini ortaya koyduğunu savundu. Salihi, İranlı yetkililerin ABD ve İsrail’in bu yöndeki açıklamalarına bazen cevap vermek zorunda kaldığını söyledi. 

*İstanbul dileği*
İran’ın nükleer programıyla ilgili olarak 5+1 ülkeleriyle müzakerelere hazır olduğunu belirten Salihi, nükleer pazarlığın İstabul’da yapılmasını arzu ettiklerini belirtti. Bonn’da yapılan Afgan zirvesinde nükleer pazarlık konusunda AB Dışişleri Yüksek Temsilcisi Catherine Ashton’la görüştüğünü hatırlatan Salihi, “Ashton’la 5+1 ülkeleriyle müzakere olasılığını konuştum. Ashton yer ve tarih konusunu belirlemek için ilgili ülkelere mektup yazdığını söyledi. Ben de müzakere süreci mektup yazma düzeyine mi indi diye sordum. Ashton üç hafta önce Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu ile görüştü. Davutoğlu onların mesajını bana iletti. Davutoğlu’na Türkiye’nin nükleer pazarlığa ev sahipliği yapıp yapamayacağını sordum. Kendisi Türkiye’nin bunu memnuniyetle yapabileceğini belirtti” dedi. İran’ın İstanbul veya başka bir yerde müzakerelere başlamaya hazır olduğunu vurgulayan Salihi, bu süreçte Davutoğlu’nun çok önemli bir rol üstlendiğini belirtti.

*ABD’ye ihtiyaç yok*
ABD ve Batılı ülkelerin İran’a ambargo ve Hürmüz Boğazı tartışmalarına da değinen Salihi, Hürmüz Boğazı’nın güvenliğini ABD ve İngilizlerin değil bölge ülkelerinin sağlaması gerektiğini dile getirdi. 
Bakan Salihi, “ABD bölge ülkeleri aracılığıyla İran üzerinde baskı kuruyor. Hürmüz Boğazı’nda herhangi bir saldırı hiçbir ülkenin çıkarına olmayacaktır. ABD’nin diğer ülkeler için uyguladığı ceza ve ödül politikası İran konusunda işe yaramıyor. Dünyaya gövde gösterisi yapıyorlar ancak gizliden gizliye mektup yazarak, gelin görüşelim diyorlar. Obama yönetimi halkına karşı da şeffaf davranmıyor” şeklinde konuştu.

----------

